
Either This Data Is Incorrect or These Physicists Just Changed the World - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gy33dx/either-this-data-is-incorrect-or-these-physicists-just-changed-the-world
======
olliej
Hasn’t this report already been debunked or is it a different one?

(Edit: it is, and it shows evidence of data duplication and manipulation:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.02929](https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.02929))

~~~
trentlott
It reports on the problems and summaries the current going on with comment
from the authors and Skinner, who found the reproduced noise.

------
JoeAltmaier
It's likely incorrect? The correlated error plots show the data is messed up.

